# SSH Port 80



## staplerfahrer (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe als Alternative zu Telnet ssh installiert.

Ich möchte ähnliches wie mit telnet ausführen :

Verbinden mit Port 80 (Apache) :
telnet 80 localhost

GET absetzen :
GET /index.htm HTTP/1.1

Mein Versuch mit ssh um eine Verbindung herzustellen:

ssh -l name -p 80 localhost

Da passiert nichts, außer das in der nächsten Zeile der cursor blinkt, also keinerlei Rückmeldung.

Kann man die wie oben beschriebenen Abläufe nicht mit ssh durchführen ?

besten dank für einen TIpp.
Staplerfahrer


----------



## thing (1. Juli 2004)

Der Apache is auch ein Web- und kein SSH-Server...


----------



## Mirko D (1. Juli 2004)

SSH läuft standartmässig auf Port 22. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## staplerfahrer (1. Juli 2004)

Da stimme ich dir zu. Wenn ich mich aber mittels telnet mit Port 80 verbinde wird 
telnet auch nicht zum webserver , oder ?


----------



## staplerfahrer (1. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mirko D _
> *SSH läuft standartmässig auf Port 22.
> Gruß Mirko *



Ja, und telnet auf 23. Was hat das jetzt mit der Frage zu tun ? Bitte klär mich auf.


----------



## Mirko D (1. Juli 2004)

Ich mein wieso willst du mit SSH auf deinen Webserver auf den HTTP Port  :
(80)zugreifen? Ich versteh den Sinn darin nicht. Ich benutze eigentlich nur SSH um meinen Server zu steuern. 

Ich peil das einfach nicht oder deine Frage ist falsch formuliert

Gruß Mirko


----------



## staplerfahrer (1. Juli 2004)

Ich habe im Anfangsposting beschrieben wie ich ein request an Apache an port 80 mit telnet durchführe. 
Als sichere Alternative wird ssh beschrieben. Jetzt möchte ich also denselben request mit ssh ausführen. 
Es geht mir um folgendes:
1. Ist meine ssh-synthax falsch ?
2. Ist ssh in dem Fall keine Alternative zu telnet ?

P.S: Was steuerst du denn mit ssh auf deinem Server ? Vielleicht gibt mir das einen Hinweis darauf,  warum ich wie beschrieben ssh nich als telnet-Alternative verwenden kann.


----------



## thing (1. Juli 2004)

Bla...

Telnet ist Klartext und ist kein sonderlich spezielles Protokoll... Wenn du damit auf irgendwas connectest, dann is das lediglich so ein "Hier bin ich, sag irgendwas..." an den Server der auf dem Port lauscht...

Deshalb kannst du auch einfach Klartextbefehle an beispielsweise einen Webserver schicken und dieser wird (genau so im Klartext) antworten...

SSH ist aber ein verschlüsseltes Protokoll mit dem du auf einen SSH Server connectest der auf dem Rechner läuft auf den du dich verbinden willst... Von da an hast du eine Konsole vor dir über die du Befehle so eingeben kannst, als säßest du an dem Rechner selbst...

Just my 0,02€...

Gruß thing


----------



## Mirko D (1. Juli 2004)

All is said. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## staplerfahrer (2. Juli 2004)

Hi thing,
du beschreibst das, was ich meine: 
Verbinde ich mit telnet auf Port 80 kann ich mein request absetzen und erhalte vom server ein Antwort. Ich habe also nicht die Eingabeaufforderung vor mir, sonder "kommuniziere" mit dem Port.
Das geht also mit ssh gar nicht ?

gruss
staplerfahrer


----------



## Mirko D (2. Juli 2004)

Nein mit SSH geht es nicht. SSH heisst ausgesprochen Secure Shell. Und eine Shell ist ist? Richtig eine Commando Box / Zeile. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Ben Ben (2. Juli 2004)

Die Grüne warum es mit ssh nicht geht wurden bereits erwähnt. Und mit telnet klappt es ja auch. Nun bleibt die Frage warum willst du es den unbedingt mit ssh machen (mit dem es zudem nicht geht) ?


----------



## thing (2. Juli 2004)

Tnam rvasnpu... FFU vfg irefpuyüffryg haq tranh qnf zöpugr re wn, nore FB trugf avpug... Thg... Jrvßg qh wn zvggyrejrvyr ;-) !

Tehß guvat


----------



## Mirko D (2. Juli 2004)

@ thing: 

Da ist ja wohl jemand mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur geschlagen oder? Es könnte ja auch so sein, das hier mal jemand über einen Kammerjäger nachdenken sollte  

Gruß Mirko


----------



## thing (3. Juli 2004)

Mein Beitrag ist nur verschlüsselt... Wie SSH im übrigen auch ;-)...


----------

